# Wireless Net work card, help me please

## smellis

Heeeeeeeelp! 

I just got this shiny new wireless NIC for Christmas and I have no idea how to make it work. I have gentoo 1.4 on a HP 4150. I have pcmcia-cs package installed and operation(i know this cause my other nic works just fine). I plugged the F5D6020 in and to my dismay it gave me a lower beep. What should i do? P.S. I have wireless networking enabled in the kernel. Thanks in advance -stephan

----------

## oniq

The joys of google:

http://www.jacked-in.org/linux/belkin_wireless.php

Enjoy!  I'm getting my wireless network setup soon, so I like reading about other's experiences, and what I should look for.

----------

## smellis

Well, I saw that site.  But it doesnt say how to get the card working, unless you telling me that the card won't work at all unless its firmware has been upgraded.  I think I might trade this card for another.  my /etc/pcmcia/config file shows a bunch of cards that I could probly find here in town.  Thanks

----------

## madpenguin8

I had this same problem, I pulled my hair out for hours trying to get my damn card to work. After much googling, I had found a page that said to edit your /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts file.

On line 20 of the file you will find:

*,*,*,*)

You have to comment out this line, it should look like this:

#*,*,*,*)

After I had done this, I got the two high beeps, it's like hearing you just won a milliom dollars. After editing the file I had to reboot the machine to make it work, I don't know why but thats wht it took to make it work.

----------

## pilla

Probably "/etc/init.d/pcmcia restart"  would make the same effect.

 *madpenguin8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After I had done this, I got the two high beeps, it's like hearing you just won a milliom dollars. After editing the file I had to reboot the machine to make it work, I don't know why but thats wht it took to make it work.

 

----------

## smellis

I don't think the problem is with the wireless.opts file.  I cahnged it like you said, but the card still doesnt work.  I think it is with the drivers I am using.  I tried modprobing the orinoco_cs modules and it loaded without errors or warnings, but didnt do anyhting, no eth1 or wlan0.  I tried wvlan_cs and got the same effect.

----------

## smellis

I burned a copy of knoppix, the german cd distro, through it in the laptop and booted it, and almost immediately if found my card.  It said it was an usupported card, but gave me some valuable info, the manfid.  I am assuming this is like a MAC id for network cards, except on the pcmcia bus.  So what i did was put this new info into my /etc/pcmcia/config file like this

card "Belkin blah blah blah"

  manfid 0x01bf, 0x3302

  bind "orinoco_cs"

and woohoo, pcmcia now recognizes the card but none of the drivers work.  It gives me a high beep follow by a low beep, meaning it knows the card from the config file, but the drivers didnt work.  But I just remembered something, I downloaded the hostap driver, didnt try that one.  I will post the results of that drivers in a minute.

----------

## smellis

and it didnt work.  Any Ideas from this new info?

----------

## ehudokai

try checking your kernel logs.... depending upon what logger your using this may give you some help.  with metalog I believe it uses /var/log/kernel/current  ... and the standard sysklog uses /var/log/messeges.  If you run  `tail -f logfile`  on a seperate console you can watch the logs as they are written to.

When you insert the card and hear the beeps there is info being written to your kernel log telling the reasons for each beep.  In fact this is the place where you can get the MANF id that you spoke of earlier.  

It seems that your configuration is set up properly, but there are many things that could be going wrong.  Simply modprobing the orinoco_cs is not going to work properly unless you have the info for eth1 or wlan0 etc.. set up properly in your /etc/modules.conf.  Which should be done by adding a file with your information to the /etc/modules.d directory and running update-modules.

What you want to check is that once you insert your card the orinoco_cs module is being automagically loaded.  of coarse this is seen through lsmod.  If it is not, you may have the wrong manfid in your config file.  That's where checking your logs should help.

Hope some of this helps...

----------

## tdb

If your card says "ver.2" after the model number, then try this link:

http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cgi/HardwareComparison

----------

## tdb

See this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=192207#192207

tom

----------

